
Is Tiny Seesmic Going to Take Over the World? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/seesmic_growth.php
======
ovi256
With video blogging/commenting? Not in a thousand years. It's neither an
useful nor a fun activity, so the market will be small. Furthermore, the
business model is classic 'web 2.0' hype.

------
rmason
Anyone can be cool if they limit themselves solely to 2000 users among the
digerati. True test will be if they can scale.

